# htc rezound



## tonefrvegas (Jul 15, 2014)

i have a htc rezound that was originally from verizon but has been unlocked for some reason i am not getting 4g coverage in the little icon where the 4g icon is suppose to be there is a e... someone please tell me how to get my phone back to run 4g


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What cell carrier/provider are you using the phone with now? Has it ever worked with your cell provider and on 4G?


----------



## tonefrvegas (Jul 15, 2014)

i am using family mobile with t-mobile it has worked with Verizon before... my calls and txt work fine just the internet is not working its showing a e where the 4g icon should be... also my signal strength is showing negative idk why pleases help if can thank you


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The phone only supports 700Mhz freqeuncies for 4G service that match what Verizon uses but T-Mobile uses 1700 and 2100 Mhz frequencies.

Source: http://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-4988

E is Edge and most phones will support it on most networks but slower speeds.

It does appear T-Mobile has bought some 700Mhz frequencies from Verizon in certain areas but they may not be using it yet.


----------



## tonefrvegas (Jul 15, 2014)

why does my network signal show negative??? thanks alot for your help


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Because that's how signals strength is measured: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DBm


----------

